# Leo Perez: Violin Concerto, Performed by Danut Muresan.



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

Hello,

I wanted to share with you the video of the performance of the first movement of my Violin Concerto, interpreted by my friend Danut Muresan:






I called it "The Blue Dream", or in Spanish "El Sueño Azul" The 2nd and 3rd movements will be available soon in video.

If I had to describe the concerto and what drives it from a subjective and emotional stand point, I would say it is a search; the quest for surviving while pondering the big questions of life and the struggle for finding our role in this brief instant of time called our life span.

Music and technique wise, you will find my inescapable need - perhaps, tragically - to have very defined themes throughout the score. I am also unapologetically tonal in style, and use chromatism moderately.

Personally, it moves me very much. I hope it will move others too. It's certainly not the easiest concerto to play, but certainly not the hardest. I tried to focus on showcasing the abilities of the performer, but not at the expense of the composition.

I think my friend, Danut Muresan did an amazing job and his touches are all over the piece. I was very excited about it.

The second mov. is an adagio, and the third and final a scherzo. I will have updated links in this thread for those who are interested.

You input and criticism is highly welcome.

Thank you All,

Leo Perez.


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

As promised, here's the second movement:






This is the slow one. The 3rd one is a scherzo coming soon.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds good, ever considering a large orchestra ?


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

Always! budget is the only problem. Hopefully later once $$ allows it.

Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leogoldseed said:


> Always! budget is the only problem. Hopefully later once $$ allows it.
> 
> Thanks!


That "bloody" money problem always.....

Like it very much.


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

I had to re-upload the second movement video, due to a problem with the audio. Here it


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

And finally, here's the conclusion: Scherzo Galoppo "A


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leogoldseed said:


> And finally, here's the conclusion: Scherzo Galoppo "A ;3


Sounds good, if I may be so bold, the camera works is distracting.
Looks like a video clip from a pop concert.


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Pugg. I appreciate the feedback very much.


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

Hey Pugg,

I took your advice seriously. Hopefully the videos in my latest work reflect a much more serious and dignified tone:






Here's the main version with full accompaniment:






What do you think?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I wouldn't dare to criticise your playing, the only problem I have is : with the recording, uneasily watching, focus it more on your hands. It's going to fast from hand towards face vice versa .


I did leave feedback in the other post.


----------



## Leogoldseed (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Pugg, like less camera movement and longer clips you mean?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leogoldseed said:


> Thanks Pugg, like less camera movement and longer clips you mean?


Correct, more attention towards the hands and less facial expression.


----------

